# [Solved] Kernel hangs a few times a day after reinstall

## tomrud

After reinstalling my Acer Ferrari (AMD64) the kernel hangs a few times a day. Before the reinstallation it was rock solid, but not so now.

How should I address this problem?

Before the reinstallation I used the following versions on (selected) software:

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5

media-video/gspcav1-20070508

net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3

app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1

x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.42.3 (hard masked now)

Now I (try to) use the following versions:

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r3

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r6 (also tried this one)

media-video/gspcav1-20070508

net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3

app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1

x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.40.4

x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.452 (also tried this one)

Both kernels were build from old .config after a "make oldconfig".

I have also tried with the kernel sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5 built exactly as prior to reinstall, but the alsa mixer doesn't work on this one.

Any idéas?

----------

## PaulSorensen

When you say "the kernal hangs", what do you mean?

----------

## tomrud

 *PaulSorensen wrote:*   

> When you say "the kernal hangs", what do you mean?

 

The whole system freezes no response whatsoever. It doesn't react on any keys I press. It doesn't answer on ping. I can't ssh it. The only way out is the power button.

----------

## schachti

Did you try kernel 2.6.24?

----------

## PaulSorensen

It could be the kernel - also see which modules you have loaded (with lsmod)....

I've had the symptoms that you describe once before and found it to be a driver that was loaded as a module (in my case I think I remember it was the driver for a Hauppage TV card). Try unloading each module one a time to see if the instability goes away....(btw I know that I'm stating the obvious)

Good luck!

----------

## Hu

When excluding modules, start with proprietary modules.  They may not be the culprit, but you will have a much easier time getting help if the problem can be reproduced without them.  If the problem only occurs when you use proprietary drivers, you will probably be told to seek help from the driver vendor.

Also, if possible, try to attach a serial console to check if the kernel produces any output when it hangs.

----------

## tomrud

I have even since my first post on this subject tried sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5 built from the same .config as prior my reinstall. It seems that the only module that differs in version is x11-drivers/ati-drivers, so that one is highly suspected.

I have now switched disks in my laptop and I'm running the configuration I had prior to reinstall to rule out any hardware faults. When I reinstall a laptop I always do the new install on a new hard disk and I keep the old one as backup.

The problem is also that my boss expects me to produce C-code and not spend the whole day trying to get my laptop to work.

----------

## chris.c.hogan

 *Quote:*   

> media-video/gspcav1-20070508

 I've had a few problems with this module in the past. However, I haven't used it recently. See if the problem persists without it loaded.

----------

## tomrud

Now I can add linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r9 to the list of kernels I have tried.

Doing a lsmod gives 

```
Module                  Size  Used by

vmnet                  29088  3

vmmon                1841260  0

ipv6                  301992  22

snd_seq_oss            36736  0

snd_seq_midi_event      9472  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                62528  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          9748  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

sha256                  9856  0

aes                    27392  4

usbhid                 45568  0

ff_memless              7304  1 usbhid

gspca                 629712  0

compat_ioctl32         10624  1 gspca

videodev               31104  1 gspca

v4l2_common            21440  2 compat_ioctl32,videodev

v4l1_compat            14852  1 videodev

wlan_scan_sta          13760  1

ath_rate_sample        13184  1

snd_hda_intel         330144  1

ohci1394               38408  0

ieee1394              109336  1 ohci1394

fglrx                 827588  0

parport_pc             30184  0

parport                31424  1 parport_pc

ehci_hcd               36364  0

yenta_socket           29580  0

rsrc_nonstatic         13632  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            46564  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

ohci_hcd               24644  0

usbcore               152688  5 usbhid,gspca,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd

ath_pci                91312  0

wlan                  192648  4 wlan_scan_sta,ath_rate_sample,ath_pci

ath_hal               216560  3 ath_rate_sample,ath_pci

```

Next thing I'll try will be removing media-video/gspcav1

----------

## tomrud

Yet another try, now with linux-2.6.24-gentoo, no media-video/gspcav1 (recommended) and no net-wireless/madwifi-ng (re-emerge failed when building for 2.6.24).

----------

## tomrud

The new kernel, linux-2.6.24-gentoo, in combination with not using media-video/gspcav1 and net-wireless/madwifi-ng seems to have fixed the problem.

(I  also told my Acer Ferrari: You see that Dell over there, if you continue to crash I replace you with that one   :Smile:  )

----------

